# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Anfnger braucht Hilfe - Bic Techno 283 151l

## bigxtra

Unten ist vielleicht ein wenig verwirrend, hier konkreter:


Kann ich als Anfnger bei strkerem Wind, ein 4.7 Segel als Starkwindsegel auf einem 150l Freerideboard verwenden?
Danke fr Feedback


_____________________
Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2 Kurse bei leichtem Wind gemacht und war letztes Jahr 2 Tage in Torbole bei schon recht starkem Wind (im August).

Ich habe mir ein BIC Techno 283 mit 151l relativ gnstig geholt und dazu ein 5.3 Torro von Gun Sails.

Im August fliege ich fr 2 Wochen nach Rhodos, Trianta Bucht. 
Da weht ja der Meltemi ganz gut...Vormittags so 4bft und Nachmittags auch mehr. Das sollte doch fr mein Knnen in Ordnung sein...

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe noch ein Neil Pryde NR 4.7 von einem Kollegen dazubekommen, da er meinte, dass das 5.3er vielleicht zu gro sei. Beide Segel passen auf meinen Xenon C35 430 Mast IMCS 21.

Kann ich auf Rhodos mit diesem Equipment Spa haben und mein Knnen verbessern? Laut Boarddaten darf man ja Segel erst ab 6 oder 6.5qm benutzen...ist das jetzt ein Problem?

Ausleihen mchte ich nicht, da das bei 14 Tagen viel zu viel Geld kostet. 

Danke fr Eure Auskunft
Aloha
Maggo (80kg schwer)

----------


## surf_40

Hi, das sollte gehen. Als ich vor Jahren mal da (auch August) war hatte ich nur einen Mistarl Ecstasy und ein 5,7er als grtes Segel dabei. Das ging dann so jeden 2ten Tag. Also so Starkwind ist das da nicht. Daher sollte das mit dem groen Brett und den beiden kleinren Segeln schon gehen. Als schlimmstes bin ich damals mal ein 4,5er gefahren (auch mit 80kg).

Ansonsten ist das da eher moderat und so ein Bic ist ja auch eher schmaler, so dass das mit dem Chop da kein so groes Proble ist. Besorg dir ggf. noch ne kleien Finne. 27-30 cm so in der Gre.

Gru und viel Spa.

----------


## bigxtra

Super. Danke fr die Auskunft. Dann werd ich ja mit den 2 Segeln zu Recht kommen.

Ich bin am berlegen, ob ich mir davor oder erst danach ein "neues" gebrauchtes Board hole. 

Mir schwebt das JP x-Cite oder das Funride in 130 oder 140l vor.

Wie unterscheidet sich so ein Brett im Vergleich zu einem Bic Techno 283 151l?
Die sind ja bedeutend krzer!?!

Danke

----------


## modis

ich htte nen x cite 145 liter aus 2008
wollte ihn schon verkaufen , aber jetz in der saison doch nicht. evtl dann im winter

----------


## bigxtra

Danke fr das Angebot. Aber ich habe nun von einem anderen Forumsmitglied das JP Freeride 145l bekommen. Bisschen lter, aber dafr ein sehr fairer Preis!

Gre

----------


## tigger1983

145l und 4,5qm wird keinen optimalen trimm geben, aber ist immer die Frage in wie weit man das selber merkt.
Ich denke eher das 6bft schlimmer sein werden. Also das Board bei ordentlich kabbel unten zu halten. Aber evtl. haste ja nen Spot wo du gut flat water hast, dann sollte es noch gut machbar sein.

gre

----------


## bigxtra

Danke, endlich eine Antwort  :Happy: 
Naja, ehrlich gesagt: Bei 4, auch bei 5bft werde ich aufs Wasser.
Bei 6bft werde ich lieber mal am Strand bleiben mit meinem Nicht-Knnen ;-)

Denke auch, dass ich einfach mal die Erfahrung machen muss. Werd mit dem 4.7 NR beginnen und wenn ich merke, dass ich das 5.3 auch verwenden kann, dann ist es gut.

Mich hat nur interessiert, ob das berhaupt geht mit dieser Kombi... 

Danke 

Gre

----------


## tigger1983

hey es kommt immer aufs Revier an. 5Bft mit gutem swell knnen wesentlich schwerer zu surfen sein als 8bft bei Flachwasser. 
Es macht wohl auch wenig sinn bei 4bft ein 4,7er zu fahren, insofern man gleiten mchte...

Es spricht also nichts dagegen auch bei 6bft. aufs Wasser zu gehen, wenn du denn den geeigneten Spot fr dein knnen hast. 

Als Anfnger auf keinen Fall Welle, mit Offshore wind  :Wink: 
Am besten ist wenn du ein Stehrevier hast, bei dem du immer sicher bist das Ufer zu erreichen, im notfall auch zu Fu. Was nicht unbedingt sicher ist. Ist ein revier mit ein paar hundert meter Stehbereich und danach ohne Stehmglichkeiten, das bei ablandigem Wind.
Bei auflandigen ist es hingegen relativ sicher.

Du merkst schon ist ein bissel komplizierter und kommt immer auf die Bedingungen an. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, sprech Leute an, bei denen du siehst das sie es drauf haben.

----------


## lordofchaos

Bei 4-5 Bft wirst du mit 80 Kg leicht untermotorisiert sein, wenn es dein Ziel ist, gleiten, Schlaufen fahren und Trapez fahren, zu ben.
Das 5.3er KNNTE im Zusammenspiel mit dem groen Brett bei 5 bft schon ins Gleiten kommen.
Bei 4Bft bruchtest du dann eher etwas um 6m
Aber wie gesagt ... das gilt nur dann, wenn es dein Ziel ist ins gleiten zu kommen und.

----------


## bigxtra

Hallo,

also heute geht es nach Torbole mit einem 4.7, 5.3 und einem 6.6. Mal sehen, wie es windtechnisch wird.

Im August geht es dann nach Rhodos. Da kann ich mir das 6.6 sparen.

Gre

----------


## robinbob

Ich wrde das 6.6er mal einpacken! Das ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich ein 100 % einfeuchtete Revier. Ich denke, dass du mit nem 4.7er mit dem Board keinen Spa haben wirst (es sei denn, du bist noch blutiger Anfnger! Aber wenn du Wind fr 4.7 hast, neigt so eine riesenflunder wie du hast schon zum aufkentern! Und lass dich nicht unterkriegen, wenn erstmal nicht so viel klappt! Mittelmeer mit 5BFT und mehr ist nmlich nie wirklich flach! 
Man knnte dich BTW noch besser beraten, wenn du was zu deinen Eckdaten und Fahrknnen sagen wrdest!

Lg,

Robin

----------


## bigxtra

Danke fr die Antworten.

Also ich hatte alle Segel dabei, aber zum Einsatz kam nur das 5.3.
Der Wind war in meinen Augen schon recht gut und es sind auch einige geheizt. Die hatten alle 6.6 - 8qm drauf.

Fr mich war das 5.3 schon in Ordnung, da ich nach den 2 Tagen total fertig mit der Welt war. Meine Arme fhlen sich heute an, als htte ich mein Auto nach Torbole geschoben. Und ich bin ja eigentlich schon sportlich...

Wollte nun mit Trapez anfangen, jedoch waren die Tampen so kurz, dass ich nicht in die Nhe kam. Also werd ich das jetzt mal anpassen und freu mich schon auf den 22.7, geht nmlich in 11 Tage wieder nach Torbole!

Fahrknnen ist so schwer einzuschtzen. Wrde mich als blutiger Anfnger bezeichnen.
Steh inzwischen einigermaen auf dem Brett, aber Wenden und Halsen klappt noch nicht so gut auf dem 145l JP Brett. Das war auf derm RRD EasyRide L viel leichter  :Happy: 

Wie gesagt, ging alles auf die Arme und da war dann am Sonntagnachmittag nicht mehr viel mglich, weil ich kaum mehr das Segel halten konnte, sobald ich bisschen schneller wurde bzw. mehr Druck auf das Segel kam.

Shaka Surf hat mir sehr gut gefallen, es ist halt nur krankhaft viel los

Gre

----------


## robinbob

Okay, wenn du noch nicht im Trapez usw. fhrst, brauchst du das 6.6er auch nicht mit nach Griechenland nehmen! Nchstes Jahr dann aber bestimmt ;-)

Warum hast du dir denn das JP XCite geholt? Eigtl. ist das Bic doch in super Anfngerbrettchen! Gleitet mindestens genausoschnell an! Sieht halt nur nicht so cool aus! Aber ich htte an deiner Stelle lieber ein bisschen gewartet und mir dann was kleineres geholt! Zumal JP ja nicht grad die haltbarsten Boards baut (wenn ich da an die anfnglichen Schleuderstrze denke... (Mast + Board + schnelle Bewegung = *#?&))

Naja, wenn du es schon mal hast, schlecht ist es ja auch nicht! Ich wrde die Tampen brigens nicht zu lang whlen! Das ist ein Fehler von vielen Anfngern! Mit zu langen Tampen wirds deutlich schwieriger ins gleiten zu kommen, bzw. mit kurzen Tampen nimmt man fast automatisch die richtige Position ein um die Gleitfahrt einzuleiten und heile zu berstehen (Viel, viel, viel und noch mehr Druck auf den Mastfu, welcher ja entsteht, wenn man sich an die (kurzen) Tampen "hngt"). Frag mal einen erfahrenen Surfer am Spot, der wird dir da sicher (solande es keine 19er Tampen sind) weiterhelfen knnen! Dieses "gefangene" Gefhl vergisst man eigtl recht schnell!

----------


## bigxtra

Es ist nicht das XCite, sondern das Freeride 145. Msste der Vorgnger sein, oder?

Das 2002er ist am Sonntag fr 605 Euro bei Ebay weggegangen. Ich habe es fr unschlagbare 230 Euro bekommen. Da wre ich ja bld gewesen....oder?!?

Trapez fahren ist jetzt wirklich dran und ich werde es bald ausprobieren. Ich habe 59cm Tampen. Denke, dass sie nur extrem weit auseinander  und dadurch klein waren.

Nach Griechenland nehme ich das 6.6er def. nicht mit. Da ist maximal mein 5.3 angesagt, wenn ich die Windverhltnisse verfolge. Mal sehen. Hoffe, dass ich dort zurecht komme.

Gre

----------

